# [thunderbird] enigmail 1.3.3

## sylvain.bonnemaison

Bonjour,

J'utilises Thundervird 8.

Lors du clic sur le bouton preferences de l'extension Enigmail, j'obtiens le message suivant :

```
XML Parsing Error: undefined entity

Location: chrome://enigmail/content/pref-enigmail.xul

Line Number 111, Column 20:      <description>&enigmail.keepCryptoSettingsForReply.tooltip;</description>

-------------------^
```

J'ai ré-installé thunderbird et toujours le même problème.

Si je fais appel au gestionnaire des clés, j'obtiens le message suivant :

```
XML Parsing Error: undefined entity

Location: chrome://enigmail/content/enigmailKeyManager.xul

Line Number 120, Column 9:        <menuitem label="&enigmail.keyMan.createMail.label;"

--------^
```

Quel est la cause de ce problème ?

Merci

----------

## Napoleon

Déja, il serait interessant de savoir deux choses :

Dis nous si  x11-plugins/enigmail est installé

Paste $ equery uses thunderbird

en fait enigmail ne dois pas être installé mais thunderbird être compilé avec pgp

----------

## sylvain.bonnemaison

x11-plugins/enigmail n'est pas installé.

equery uses thunderbird renvoi :

```
 + + alsa                 : Adds support for media-libs/alsa-lib (Advanced Linux Sound Architecture)

 - - bindist              : Flag to enable or disable options for prebuilt (GRP)  packages (eg. due to licensing issues)

 + + crashreporter        : Enable crash reporter for bugs

 + + crypt                :  Enable encryption support with enigmail

 - - custom-cflags        : Build with user-specified CFLAGS (unsupported)

 - - custom-optimization  : Enable user CFLAGS

 + + dbus                 : Enable dbus support for anything that needs it (gpsd, gnomemeeting, etc)

 - - debug                : Enable extra debug codepaths, like asserts and extra output. If you want to get meaningful backtraces see http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/backtraces.xml

 - - gconf                : Enable gnome2 gconf support

 + + ipc                  : Use inter-process communication between tabs and plugins. Allows for greater stability in case of plugin crashes

 + + libnotify            : Enable desktop notification support

 + + lightning            : Enable calendar support

 - - linguas_ar           : Arabic locale

 - - linguas_be           : Belarusian locale

 - - linguas_bg           : Bulgarian locale

 - - linguas_bn           : Bengali locale

 - - linguas_bn_BD        : Bengalie locale for Bangladesh

 - - linguas_br           : Breton locale

 - - linguas_ca           : Catalan locale

 - - linguas_cs           : Czech locale

 - - linguas_da           : Danish locale

 - - linguas_de           : German locale

 - - linguas_el           : Greek locale

 + + linguas_en           : English locale

 - - linguas_en_GB        : English locale for Britain

 - - linguas_en_US        : English locale

 - - linguas_es           : Spanish locale

 - - linguas_es_AR        : Spanish locale for Argentina

 - - linguas_es_ES        : Spanish locale for Spain

 - - linguas_et           : Estonian locale

 - - linguas_eu           : Basque locale

 - - linguas_fi           : Finnish locale

 + + linguas_fr           : French locale

 - - linguas_fy           : Frisian locale

 - - linguas_fy_NL        : Frisian language locale for the Netherlands

 - - linguas_ga           : Irish locale

 - - linguas_ga_IE        : Irish locale for Ireland

 - - linguas_gd           : Gaelic locale

 - - linguas_gl           : Galician locale

 - - linguas_he           : Hebrew locale

 - - linguas_hu           : Hungarian locale

 - - linguas_id           : Indonesian locale

 - - linguas_is           : Icelandic locale

 - - linguas_it           : Italian locale

 - - linguas_ja           : Japanese locale

 - - linguas_ko           : Korean locale

 - - linguas_lt           : Lithuanian locale

 - - linguas_nb           : Norwegian (Bokmal) locale

 - - linguas_nb_NO        : Norwegian (Bokmal) locale for Norway

 - - linguas_nl           : Dutch locale

 - - linguas_nn           : Nynorsk locale

 - - linguas_nn_NO        : Nynorsk locale for Norway

 - - linguas_pa           : Punjabi locale for India

 - - linguas_pa_IN        : Punjabi locale for India

 - - linguas_pl           : Polish locale

 - - linguas_pt           : Portuguese locale

 - - linguas_pt_BR        : Portuguese locale for Brasil

 - - linguas_pt_PT        : Portuguese locale for Portugal

 - - linguas_rm           : Romansh locale

 - - linguas_ro           : Romanian locale

 - - linguas_ru           : Russian locale

 - - linguas_si           : Sinhala locale

 - - linguas_sk           : Slovak locale

 - - linguas_sl           : Slovenian locale

 - - linguas_sq           : Albanian locale

 - - linguas_sv           : Swedish locale

 - - linguas_sv_SE        : Swedish locale for Sweden

 - - linguas_ta           : Tamil locale

 - - linguas_ta_LK        : Tamil locale for Sri Lanka

 - - linguas_tr           : Turkish locale

 - - linguas_uk           : Ukrainian locale

 - - linguas_vi           : Vietnamese locale

 - - linguas_zh           : Chinese locale

 - - linguas_zh_CN        : Chinese locale for Peoples Republic of China

 - - linguas_zh_TW        : Chinese locale for Taiwan

 - - mozdom               : Enable Mozilla's DOM inspector

 + + startup-notification : Enable application startup event feedback mechanism

 - - system-sqlite        : Use the system-wide dev-db/sqlite installation with secure-delete enabled

 + + webm                 : Use system media-libs/libvpx for HTML5 WebM video support.

 - - wifi                 : Enable wireless network functions
```

enigmail est installé par thunderbird.

----------

## netfab

Essaie de lancer thunderbird en ligne de commande et en anglais :

```

$ LANG=C thunderbird

```

Si çà fonctionne, bug #389677.

----------

